# Anyone use crystal string to tie flats



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Sorry to ask all these questions, but my internet is a piece of #&%# and I’m having trouble researching simple questions about shooting flats. Does anyone know of any YouTube videos in tying flats. One question is if I use crystal string can I use a constrictor knot and if so do I need to burn or tape the ends to keep them from unraveling


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Tag,

Funny you brought that up.

I just found one of the best methods to tie in bands (period). Neat, tidy, light, fast and strong. I also found this stuff, In the USA it's called stretch magic 1mm crystal string. Used in Jewelry. Jelly string for jewelry.






I have been using it all day, no slipping or failures on 1mm Sheshou guru. I found the same stuff that was on the factory bands after months of searching. That thin stuff is not good for my 1mm bands. You can find it in 0.6-1.5mm



Sorry, I use clamps on my forks, so I don't know what you would use there.

Salutations Konrad


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you for your help


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

At the frame end I use the flat tape type and that is pretty much exactly the same as using regular elastic strips with the advantage of less bulk and neat clean ties.

At the pouch end I use crystal string. When I started with it I used a constrictor knot but very quickly gave up on it because it's not necessary. I just go around and tie an overhand knot, go around again and repeat. I will do 3 or 4 like that then one more and finish with a tripple overhand... and with crystal string, we can't overstretch or it will cut the elastic. Anyway, I prefer using this stuff now because its so neat.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I like embroidery thread to tie at the pouch. I use a constrictor knot. It is very strong and very light.

At the forks I prefer some kind of no tie method but the wrap and tuck method will always work.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks to everyone


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I just wrap it ten times then tie it with a double overhand knot. Same with the ribbon on the forks. Makes a good looking tie. 
Anymore I only use a constrictor knot on heavy hunting bands. 
Good questions Tag.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

I use amber belt/tape/ribbon for fork attachment and at the pouch end too. It has been by far the most reliable method I have ever used. I've had constrictor knots slip a few times (using different types of string). I use a clamp type band jig. I use about a 4" piece and start under the band. Stretch it out almost fully and then wrap over, then under, for 4 wraps. Then tie off with a triple overhand knot. I have never had one slip at all or fail in any way. Band life seems to be longer, too. The close up pics make it look much bigger than it really is. Adds almost no weight to the pouch end.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Ive just started trying the crystal string for pouch attachments and love it, but still using wrap and tuck at the forks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bimbo (Oct 20, 2019)

Lately i've been using amber belt to tie both the pouch and the fork end, works awesome! and looks nice and clean.

I have used crystal string but a constrictor knot won't hold as well as wrapping it about7 or 8 times, and just finish it with a double overhand knot, this works great, but in my opinion you cannot beat amberbelt at this...


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I use cotton string to put the pouch on a ND the crystal tape to tie to forks with wrap and tuck


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Amber belt, 3 wraps on pouch tie with 2 over hand knots.

Amber belt fork tips, 5 wraps then 3 more for tuck.

Done


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Here is the GZK video on both crystal string and amber belt.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great video thanks


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

I’ve ordered some. I’ll give it a try.


----------

